# Bailey - Senior Hunter title



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Brag notification. Well at 7 years old Bailey has finished his requirements to be AKC HIghlander's Bailey's Wildest Dream SH. The Senior Hunter title has been something we have been working on for four years on and off and Saturday morning, we got the fifth and final pass in the field to finish. This was with my trainer and friend Ken Kuivenhoven from Willowynd Ranch. 
The field trials and hunt tests are challenging and at times frustrating adventures. But there is satisfaction when it all "goes right" between the handler, dog, terrain, weather and birds to put together a pass.
The dogs are judged in several categories and the judges are fair but the standards are tough.
Anyway, starting my week on a high note.
Happy trails and trials,
RBD


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Big CONGRATULATIONS to Bailey!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice Job Ken!! my oldest and I will be starting that adventure this Fall, if all goes as planned...

Nate


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

FANTASTIC !!!!!!!! when you run your V with the BEST - you are at your BEST - it is that SIMPLE !!! a long journey begins with just one STEP !!!!


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

CONGRATULATIOS BAILEY!!!  Well done Ken.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Big congratulations goes out to Rod, Ken, Bailey, and Baileys breeder. 
I know its been a long time coming.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

What a fantastic accomplishment! Nice job Rod and Ken!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

This is Wonderful News!!!!
Congratulations to you... I bet Bailey doesn't even know how special He Is!!!
Great Job!!!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Awesome accomplishment!- Congrats to all involved!


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Congrats! Wonderful news!


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

Congrats to you both of you!!! My husband is doing the trails with one of our beagles lots of blood, sweat, and tears. What a great accomplishment not all can make it job well done


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/08/hungarian-red-dog-vs-deutschland.html

Thanks all. It was a great run with a great dog. Here was a post from six years ago when we started getting "serious" to see where this adventure would lead.

Looking forward to Upland bird season. We have become quite the team over the years.

happy trails and trials. Give a hunt test a try. A Junior Hunter title isn't about you as the handler, but the Natural abilities of your Vizsla.

Rod


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

many congratulations Bailey, Rod and Ken, I can only imagine the pride you must be feeling


----------



## Vizsladad (Nov 21, 2013)

congrats on your title, a well earned goal. 

We are just starting ouur juorney now


----------

